# AF Cramps 6dpo



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi FF

I am on my 3rd cycle of DIUI and I am currently 6dpo and feeling like I do on my first day of af - really crampy. I was at the shops today and really thought my af had started. Sometimes the pain is in the lower abdomen and other times it is in the ovary area. I was looking on the www and it is suggesting that there is no such thing as implantation cramping   Another article was suggesting that sometimes you get these feelings when the cycst that the egg has come out of is starting to heal over causing cramps??

Any views would be welcome starting to go  

Thanks Carrott


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi carrot, it's me!!! Hope you're doing well. 
On both my IUI's I had severe cramping on day 5/6 
I was on crinone for iui 1 and cyclogest for iui 2 so put it down to that. Are you taking any meds?
I have heard that implantation can cause this and my friend who had a natural pg had these on both pg's. 
I know it wasn't good news for me but I think it's not such a bad thing to have - take it easy, (I was out shopping both times ) and relax
             I'm really hoping it's your time love spooks x


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Spooks (its me) you made me   your like my long lost friend   
cramps have gone off now thank goodness - I am going to do some more research 

Take care hun

carrott


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Lots of women get AF like symptoms during 2ww....I know I get all manner of aches, pains and twinges along with lots of other symptoms from just before ovulation onwards.

It is possible it's implantation...implantation happens around 5-12dpo and only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days will it be ready to start implanting, usually about 24hrs later...so you'd be about the right time.

I'm not sure what you mean by "that sometimes you get these feelings when the cycst that the egg has come out of is starting to heal over causing cramps"   The area of the follicle (which is the name for the cyst, which is basically a fluid filled sac) where the egg ruptures is called the corpus luteum and this is what releases progesterone.  Progesterone is what supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.  It's not unheard of for some women to get ovary pains as they are still producing lots of hormones.

I know it's easier said than done but I would try not to over analyse every little twinge or read too much into anything.  There really is absolutely no way of knowing what's happening....it could be implantation, it could be your ovaries and womb are a little more sensitive after the IUI.  I've had pretty much same symptoms on times I've conceived as those I've not (naturally & ttc) so I'd try to keep yourself occupied so you don't spend whole of 2ww going completely  wondering what's happening.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi.  I have had 2 IVF attempts and 2 BFP's.  I didn't get af pains normally but during 2ww I had cramps and feared the worst.  Not saying it means you'll get a BFP, but it doesn't mean you won't and my period never started but did feel like it was going to!  Hope this helps as I know how awful these two weeks are and I also analysed every single little feeling.  All the luck in the world to you. xx


----------



## cjs (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi had my FET on the  27TH MARCH i been having cramp typ pain but i think it is my  imagination. do i have to wait 2 compleat weeks to do a test or is it worth doing one sooner ?


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi CJS

I tested on 13 dpo bfn and tested again on 15 dpo and got my BFP so hang in there!

bEST OF lUCK

cARROTT


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news carrott  

Take care
Natasha


----------

